# Pro-Cycling Tour of California, February 19-26, 2006



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 17, 2006)

The inaugural Amgen Tour of California, February 19-26, 2006 will bring the drama and excitement of a professional bicycle stage race to the California coast. The world's top professional teams will compete over an eight-day, 600-mile course that includes the beautiful California redwoods, rolling wine country and the breathtaking Pacific Coastline.  There will be some big name (Hincapie, Landis, Leipheimer, Basso, Danielson, etc...) cyclists riding in this event using it as a springboard into the European Spring Classics beginning in March.

Ironically Amgen is a pharmaceutical drug manufacturer, where I believe one of their products (EPO) is banned from competitive athletics…. :blink:

For more information go to http://www.velonews.com/race/dom/articles/9500.0.html


----------



## Marc (Feb 17, 2006)

Eh, it maybe be slightly ironic, but the biggest use for EPO is for leukemia patients who's red blood cell count is severely diminished.

I'm very much looking forward to this.  I hope OLN or somebody televises it.  OLN did a bunch of spring classics and some tours (I believe Tour de Espana and Giro) last year and I enjoyed them a great deal.

The Tour of Georgia is ok, but I wanted to see a longer Stage tour, something on the level of the Giro in the states.

Besides, think of what kind of terrain one could plan a course on through some of the mountain passes in the rockies.  The climbs aren't as severe as the cols in the Pyrehnees or as long as in the Alps, but man the altitude would be a great test of ability and training.

So many cycling enthusiasts have mixed feelings about Lance's impact in the sport, but they all miss the big picture, and that is, he singlehandedly spurred the interest in the sport in the United States.  At least recently.  Lemond did a bit of the same and then fizzeled.

I think the boost that Lance gave the sport here is now enough to get the ball rolling.


I wonder with Hincapie's success in the Tour last year and the vacuum that Lance is leaving if he will focus on climbing.  Discovery has plenty of talented flat landers.  Popavich is supposedly the all around Lance replacement, but I think Hincapie needs a season or two to shine.  He really is far more talented than everyone gives him credit for.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 21, 2006)

*Hincapie claims Stage 2 win, lead in Tour of California*

Hincapie claims Stage 2 win, lead in Tour of California

VeloNews.com is reporting that George Hincapie of the Discovery Channel team lit up the Amgen Tour of California stage race on Tuesday with an electrifying sprint win in downtown San Jose. Hincapie's win came with a 10-second time bonus, which leapfrogged him past race leader Levi Leipheimer (Gerolsteiner) and into the golden race leader's jersey. 

The crux of Tuesday's stage-2 road race was the steep Sierra Road climb, which came 21 miles before the finish of the 95-mile race from Martinez to San Jose. The Discovery Channel team helped fight off a feisty challenge by Leipheimer on that final climb so that Hincapie could be in position to win the finishing sprint from a group of 22 on Almaden Avenue. 

http://www.velonews.com/race/dom/articles/9529.0.html

Stage 2 results
1. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
2. Christopher Horner (USA), Davitamon-Lotto
3. Josep Jufre Pou (Sp), Davitamon-Lotto
4. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner
5. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC
6. Cadel Evans (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto
7. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak
8. Gilberto Simoni (I), Saunier Duval
9. David Zabriskie (USA), CSC
10. Nicolas Vogondy (F), Credit Agricole
11. Christian Vandevelde (USA), CSC
12. Michael Barry (CAN), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
13. Phil Zajicek (USA), Navigators Insurance, 0:01
14. Riccardo Ricco (I), Saunier Duval, 0:03
15. Gomez Marchante José Angel (Sp), Saunier Duval, 0:04

Overall
1. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
2. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner
3. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC
4. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak
5. David Zabriskie (USA), CSC
6. Cadel Evans (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto
7. Christopher Horner (USA), Davitamon-Lotto
8. Thomas Danielson (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
9. Christian Vandevelde (USA), CSC
10. Michael Barry (CAN), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
12. Jason Mccartney (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
14. Phil Zajicek (USA), Navigators Insurance
19. Saul Raisin (USA), Credit Agricole
23. Ben Jacques-Maynes (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada
24. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
28. Christopher Baldwin (USA), Toyota-United
30. Viatcheslav Ekimov (Rus), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
31. Danny Pate (USA), TIAA-CREF
37. Scott Moninger (USA), Health Net Maxxis
38. Michael Creed (USA), TIAA-CREF
39. Mc Carty Jonathan Patrick (USA), Phonak
42. Lucas Euser (USA), TIAA-CREF
44. Thomas Peterson (USA), TIAA-CREF
45. Vladimir Gusev (Rus), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
47. Janez Brajkovic (SLO), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
49. Craig Lewis (USA), TIAA-CREF
51. Taylor Tolleson (USA), TIAA-CREF
52. Todd Herriot (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home
53. Brian Jensen (USA), JBC
55. Antonio Cruz (USA), Toyota-United
62. Michael Jones (USA), Health Net Maxxis
72. Andrew Bajadali (USA), JBC
79. Kyle Wamsley (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home
81. Scott Zwizanski (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada
85. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto
88. Timothy Johnson (USA), Health Net Maxxis
91. Charles Bradley Huff (USA), TIAA-CREF
92. Zachary Grabowski (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home
93. Justin England (USA), Toyota-United
94. Aaron Olsen (USA), Saunier Duval
95. Mark Mccormack (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home
98. Michael Friedman (USA), TIAA-CREF
100. Michael Dietrich (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada
104. Mike Sayers (USA), Health Net Maxxis
105. Nick Reistad (USA), JBC
107. Alex Candelario (USA), JBC
108. Kirk Albers (USA), JBC
109. Mariano Friedick (USA), Toyota-United
110. Peter Lopinto (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada
112. Brice Jones (USA), JBC
117. Jackson Stewart (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada
119. David Robinson (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada

These guys are so c;osely matched that following the rest of this contest is going to be fun...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 22, 2006)

*Landis wins ITT, takes lead in Tour of California*

Landis wins Individual Time Trial and takes lead in Tour of California

Velownews.com is reporting that American Floyd Landis riding for Phonak won the crucial 27km time trial stage of the Amgen Tour of California and has taken the overall lead. 

Race note
Two-time Giro d'Italia winner Gilberto Simoni (Saunier-Duval-Prodir) missed his start, reportedly because his time-trial bike was under the UCI's minimum weight. Scott USA marketing director Adrian Montgomery said that team mechanics scurried to add a water-bottle cage to Simoni's bike to reach the UCI minimum of 6.8kg, or 14.96lbs. 

"The mechanics didn't have their scales in the trucks like they do in Europe," Montgomery said. "To be honest, they didn't think it would be that big of a deal here in California. But the time-trial frame only weighs 980 grams, and if you use the wrong combination of lightweight wheels you can easily go under the limit." Or over it - Simoni lost nearly two minutes as a consequence of his technical difficulties and finished 105th on the day, at 5:27. 

What's next
Stage 4: Monterey to San Luis Obispo - The queen stage of this year's race begins in Monterey and follows scenic Highway 1 where the mountains run into the Pacific Ocean. At 130 miles, this is the longest stage of the tour and will test the riders on consistently hilly and technical terrain. The six-hour day will see riders go through the community of Big Sur and pass by Hearst Castle before shifting inland toward the finish in San Luis Obispo. A series of climbs before the finish could bring fireworks.

www.velonews.com/race/dom/articles/9533.0.html

Results
1. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 17mi in 38:58:91
2. David Zabriskie (USA), CSC, at 0:26
3. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, at 0:35
4. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, at 0:55
5. Nathan O'Neill (Aus), Health Net-Maxxis, at 0:57
6. Fabian Cancellara (Swi), CSC, at 1:03
7. Vladimir Gusev (Rus), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
8. Hayden Roulston (NZl), Health Net-Maxxis, at 1:08
9. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, at 1:16
10. Cadel Evans (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, at 1:23
11. Robert Hunter (RSA), Phonak, at 1:29
12. Thomas Danielson (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, at 1:43
13. Christian Vande Velde (USA), CSC, at 1:44
14. Jason McCartney (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, at 1:45
15. Viatcheslav Ekimov (Rus), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, at 1:47

Overall (after stage three)
1. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak
2. David Zabriskie (USA), CSC
3. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC
4. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
5. Nathan O'Neill (Aus), Health Net-Maxxis
6. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner
7. Cadel Evans (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto
8. Thomas Danielson (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
9. Christian Vande Velde (USA), CSC
10. Jason McCartney (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
13. Christopher Horner (USA), Davitamon-Lotto
15. Phil Zajicek (USA), Navigators Insurance
17. Michael Barry (Can), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
18. Saul Raisin (USA), Credit Agricole
23. Viatcheslav Ekimov (Rus), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
27. Christopher Baldwin (USA), Toyota-United
28. Ben Jacques-Maynes (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada
29. Danny Pate (USA), TIAA-CREF
30. Vladimir Gusev (Rus), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
32. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
38. Michael Creed (USA), TIAA-CREF
40. Scott Moninger (USA), Health Net-Maxxis
42. Antonio Cruz (USA), Toyota-United
46. Mc Carty Jonathan Patrick (USA), Phonak
47. Thomas Peterson (USA), TIAA-CREF
48. Todd Herriot (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home
50. Craig Lewis (USA), TIAA-CREF
52. Lucas Euser (USA), TIAA-CREF
53. Taylor Tolleson (USA), TIAA-CREF
54. Brian Jensen (USA), Jelly Belly
60. Michael Jones (USA), Health Net-Maxxis
61. Stuart O'Grady (Aus), CSC
72. Scott Zwizanski (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada
75. Tyler Wren (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home
79. Kyle Wamsley (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home
80. Andrew Bajadali (USA), Jelly Belly
87. Michael Friedman (USA), TIAA-CREF
88. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto
92. Mariano Friedick (USA), Toyota-United
93. Timothy Johnson (USA), Health Net-Maxxis
94. Aaron Olsen (USA), Saunier Duval
98. Zachary Grabowski (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home
99. Mark Mccormack (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home
100. Justin England (USA), Toyota-United
102. Charles Bradley Huff (USA), TIAA-CREF
103. Nick Reistad (USA), Jelly Belly
104. Mike Sayers (USA), Health Net-Maxxis
105. Michael Dietrich (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada 
109. Jackson Stewart (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada
110. Kirk Albers (USA), Jelly Belly, at 20:27
111. Brice Jones (USA), Jelly Belly
112. Alex Candelario (USA), Jelly Belly
118. David Robinson (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 24, 2006)

*Haedo wins second stage & Landis defends Race Lead*

Velonews.com is reporting that Argentinean sprinter Juan Jose Haedo wins his second stage of the Tour of California and Race Leader Landis defends his slim lead during the fourth Stage

Haedo sprinted past "Fast Freddie" Rodriguez at the end of the queen stage
Ridden in perfect weather, postcard scenery and a long day in the saddle marked the Amgen Tour of California's fourth stage, from Monterey to San Luis Obispo, on Thursday. After 131 miles - 140 miles, to be exact, after a 9-mile neutralized parade section through Monterey - Toyota-United's Argentinean sprinter Juan Jose Haedo, winner of stage 1 in Santa Rosa, proved he's the man to beat in fast finishes at this tour, crossing the line ahead of Davitamon-Lotto's Fred Rodriguez. 

With no changes on the general classification, Phonak-iShares rider Floyd Landis retained his overall lead - but not without a challenge. Rodriguez's teammate Chris Horner, 13th overall at 2:17 down on GC, joined the day's key breakaway, forcing Phonak to keep close tabs on the break throughout the afternoon. Horner's presence stirred some ill will in the 12-man break, but Rodriguez explained it was the squad's best strategy to set up a sprint. 

An indication of how tight the finish was after 140 miles along the California Coastline, the 101’st racers were given the same finish time as the stage winner.  If the AZ Race team could get Tree_Skier’s time every night out we would be comfortably in first place…

For more details go to http://www.velonews.com/race/dom/articles/9535.0.html

Stage 4 Results
1. Juan José Haedo (Arg), Toyota-United, 4:41:02
2. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, same time
3. Korff André (G), T-Mobile, s.t.
4. Gordon Fraser (Can), Health Net-Maxxis, s.t.
5. Alex Candelario (USA), Jelly Belly, s.t.
6. Haselbacher René (A), Gerolsteiner, s.t.
7. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, s.t.
8. Jackson Stewart (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada, s.t.
9. Josep Jufre Pou (Sp), Davitamon-Lotto, s.t.
10. Gregory Henderson (NZl), Health Net-Maxxis, s.t.
11. Portal Sébastien (F), Credit Agricole, s.t.
12. Stuart O'Grady (Aus), CSC, s.t.
13. Ben Jacques-Maynes (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada, s.t.
14. Fausto Esparza (Mex) , s.t.
15. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, s.t.
16. Charles Dionne (Can), Saunier Duval, s.t.
17. Vassili Davidenko (Rus), Navigators Insurance, s.t.
18. Kirk Albers (USA), Jelly Belly, s.t.
19. Mark Mccormack (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home, s.t.
20. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, s.t.
21. Valery Kobzarenko (Ukr), Navigators Insurance, s.t.
22. Fabian Wegmann (G), Gerolsteiner, s.t.
23. Sergey Lagutin (UZB), Navigators Insurance, s.t.
24. Viktor Rapinski (Blr), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home, s.t.
25. Danny Pate (USA), TIAA-CREF, s.t.
26. Cadel Evans (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, s.t.
27. Christian Vande Velde (USA), CSC, s.t.
28. Janez Brajkovic (Slo), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, s.t.
29. Mark Walters (Can), Navigators Insurance, s.t.
30. Nick Reistad (USA), Jelly Belly, s.t.
31. Michael Barry (Can), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, s.t.
32. Frank Hoj (Dk), Gerolsteiner, s.t.
33. Thomas Peterson (USA), TIAA-CREF, s.t.
34. Michael Friedman (USA), TIAA-CREF, s.t.
35. Thomas Danielson (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, s.t.
36. Kilian Patour (F), Credit Agricole, s.t.
37. David Zabriskie (USA), CSC, s.t.
38. Brice Jones (USA), Jelly Belly, s.t.
39. Sven Krauss (G), Gerolsteiner, s.t.
40. Christopher Horner (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, s.t.
41. Michael Jones (USA), Health Net-Maxxis, s.t.
42. Michael Rogers (Aus), T-Mobile, s.t.
43. Antonio Cruz (USA), Toyota-United, s.t.
44. Nicolas Vogondy (F), Credit Agricole, s.t.
45. Phil Zajicek (USA), Navigators Insurance, s.t.
46. Nathan O'Neill (Aus), Health Net-Maxxis, s.t.
47. Lars Ytting Bak (Dk), CSC, s.t.
48. Martin Perdiguero Miguel Angel (Sp), Phonak, s.t.
49. Olaf Pollack (G), T-Mobile, s.t.
50. Mads Kaggestad (Nor), Credit Agricole, s.t.
51. Viatcheslav Ekimov (Rus), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, s.t.
52. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, s.t.
53. Bernhard Kohl (A), T-Mobile, s.t.
54. Pieter Mertens (B), Davitamon-Lotto, s.t.
55. Saul Raisin (USA), Credit Agricole, s.t.
56. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, s.t.
57. Karsten Kroon (Nl), CSC, s.t.
58. Alexandre Moos (Swi), Phonak, s.t.
59. Sebastian Lang (G), Gerolsteiner, s.t.
60. Martin Elmiger (Swi), Phonak, s.t.
61. Arquimides Lam (Mex) , s.t.
62. Koldo Gil Perez (Sp), Saunier Duval, s.t.
63. Pauriol Rémi (F), Credit Agricole, s.t.
64. Greipel André (G), T-Mobile, s.t.
65. Mc Carty Jonathan Patrick (USA), Phonak, s.t.
66. Torsten Hiekmann (G), Gerolsteiner, s.t.
67. Justin England (USA), Toyota-United, s.t.
68. Jens Voigt (G), CSC, s.t.
69. Christopher Baldwin (USA), Toyota-United, s.t.
70. Heath Blackgrove (NZl), Toyota-United, s.t.
71. Jason McCartney (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, s.t.
72. Caleb Manion (Aus), Jelly Belly, s.t.
73. Scott Moninger (USA), Health Net-Maxxis, s.t.
74. Brian Jensen (USA), Jelly Belly, s.t.
75. Aaron Olsen (USA), Saunier Duval, s.t.
76. Marco Pinotti (I), Saunier Duval, s.t.
77. Gomez Marchante José Angel (Sp), Saunier Duval, s.t.
78. Hayden Roulston (NZl), Health Net-Maxxis, s.t.
79. Scott Zwizanski (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada, s.t.
80. Scott Davis (Aus), T-Mobile, s.t.
81. Riccardo Ricco (I), Saunier Duval, s.t.
82. Dominique Perras (Can), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada, s.t.
83. Nicolas Jalabert (F), Phonak, s.t.
84. Mike Sayers (USA), Health Net-Maxxis, s.t.
85. Jean Marc Marino (F), Credit Agricole, 0:21
86. Vladimir Gusev (Rus), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, s.t.
87. Mariano Friedick (USA), Toyota-United, , s.t.
88. Benjamin Brooks (Aus), Navigators Insurance, s.t.
89. Kyle Wamsley (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home, s.t.
90. Davide Frattini (I), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home, s.t.
91. Glen Alan Chadwick (Aus), Navigators Insurance, s.t.
92. Jesus Zarate (Mex) , s.t.
93. Michael Creed (USA), TIAA-CREF, s.t.
94. Craig Lewis (USA), TIAA-CREF, s.t.
95. Timothy Johnson (USA), Health Net-Maxxis, s.t.
96. David Kopp (G), Gerolsteiner, s.t.
97. Bart Dockx (B), Davitamon-Lotto, s.t.
98. Garcia José-Manuel (Mex), Toyota-United, s.t.
99. Gilberto Simoni (I), Saunier Duval
100. Steve Zampieri (Swi), Phonak, s.t.
101. Lucas Euser (USA), TIAA-CREF, s.t.

Overall (after Stage 4)
1. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 12:37:38
2. David Zabriskie (USA), CSC, 0:29
3. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 0:34
4. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 0:45
5. Nathan O'Neill (Aus), Health Net-Maxxis, 1:08
6. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 1:10
7. Cadel Evans (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 1:29
8. Thomas Danielson (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 1:49
9. Christian Vande Velde (USA), CSC, 1:55
10. Jason McCartney (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 1:58
13. Christopher Horner (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 2:17
15. Phil Zajicek (USA), Navigators Insurance, 2:32
17. Michael Barry (Can), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 2:56
18. Saul Raisin (USA), Credit Agricole, 3:11
23. Viatcheslav Ekimov (Rus), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 5:20
26. Christopher Baldwin (USA), Toyota-United, 6:13
27. Ben Jacques-Maynes (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada, 6:20
28. Danny Pate (USA), TIAA-CREF, 6:21
29. Vladimir Gusev (Rus), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 6:26
32. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
37. Michael Creed (USA), TIAA-CREF, 7:20
39. Scott Moninger (USA), Health Net-Maxxis, 7:43
42. Antonio Cruz (USA), Toyota-United, 8:00
46. Mc Carty Jonathan Patrick (USA), Phonak, 8:22
47. Thomas Peterson (USA), TIAA-CREF
49. Taylor Tolleson (USA), TIAA-CREF, 9:29
50. Craig Lewis (USA), TIAA-CREF, 9:33
51. Brian Jensen (USA), Jelly Belly, 9:36
52. Lucas Euser (USA), TIAA-CREF, 9:37
59. Michael Jones (USA), Health Net-Maxxis, 11:14
69. Scott Zwizanski (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada, 13:50
76. Andrew Bajadali (USA), Jelly Belly, 14:36
77. Kyle Wamsley (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home, 14:54
84. Michael Friedman (USA), TIAA-CREF, 17:04
85. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 17:08
89. Aaron Olsen (USA), Saunier Duval, 18:07
91. Mariano Friedick (USA), Toyota-United, 18:17
92. Timothy Johnson (USA), Health Net-Maxxis, 18:21
95. Mark Mccormack (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home, 19:03
96. Justin England (USA), Toyota-United, 19:11
97. Nick Reistad (USA), Jelly Belly, 19:35
98. Mike Sayers (USA), Health Net-Maxxis, 20:04
101. Jackson Stewart (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada, 20:17
102. Kirk Albers (USA), Jelly Belly, 20:27
103. Brice Jones (USA), Jelly Belly, 20:36
104. Alex Candelario (USA), Jelly Belly, 20:37
108. Tyler Wren (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home, 29:57


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 24, 2006)

*Hincapie wins 2nd Stage – Landis Remains Leader*

Hincapie wins 2nd Stage – Landis Remains Leader 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
VeloNews.com is reporting that Discovery's George Hincapie earned his second victory at the Amgen Tour of California on Friday, outsprinting Gerolsteiner's Fabian Wegmann to win the 105-mile fifth stage from San Luis Obispo to Santa Barbara. 

Phonak's Floyd Landis finished with the main field and retained the overall lead, keeping the leader's jersey he earned in Wednesday's pivotal individual time trial. 

George Hincapie was led out by 2-Time Tour of Italy Winner Paolo Savoldelli.

Floyd Landis will remain atop the leaderboard. There won't be any huge movement on the overall leaderboard.

The sixth stage tomorrow is 89.5 miles from Santa Barbara to Thousand Oaks.

Although it hasn't garnered much attention at AZ, the "Bicycling Community" forums are buzzing about this race...AMERICAN(s) (Canadian - USA - Mexican - South Americans) riders are racing hard in the western hemisphere...finally something great about competitive bicycle racing that isn't all about LA & CC...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 25, 2006)

*Pollack takes Stage 6 – Landis Defends Lead*

VeloNews.com is reporting that  T-Mobile rider Olaf Pollackleapt past a charging Rene Haselbacher (Gerolsteiner) at the line to win Stage 6 of the Amgen Tour of California on Saturday. 

Hoping to set up sprinters Stuart O'Grady and Juan Jose Haedo, Team CSC and Toyota-United were massed at the front in the final kilometers of the 144km stage from Santa Barbara to Thousand Oaks, which concluded with three laps of a finishing circuit. But Haselbacher tossed a wrench into their plans by launching a surprise attack in the final 500 meters. 

It was a valiant effort, one of many made by Gerolsteiner riders during the stage, but Haselbacher couldn't quite take his advantage all the way to the line. As he was swarmed by the bunch in the final 15 meters, Pollack shot across the line first, followed by Riccardo Ricco (Saunier Duval-Prodir) and Fred Rodriguez (Davitamon-Lotto). 

The stage victory was a nice present for T-Mobile's bike sponsor, Giant, whose headquarters is just a couple of miles from the finish. And it was a fine show for the tour's title sponsor, Amgen, whose corporate campus hosted the finale. 

http://www.velonews.com/race/dom/articles/9541.0.html

Stage 6 Results
1. Olaf Pollack (G), T-Mobile, 144km in 3:26:39
2. Riccardo Ricco (I), Saunier Duval
3. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto
4. Gordon Fraser (CAN), Health Net Maxxis
5. Fabian Wegmann (G), Gerolsteiner
6. David Kopp (G), Gerolsteiner
7. Haselbacher René (A), Gerolsteiner
8. Greipel André (G), T-Mobile
9. Stuart O'Grady (Aus), CSC
10. Alexandre Moos (Swi), Phonak
11. Michael Barry (CAN), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
12. Alex Candelario (USA), JBC
13. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
14. Mark Mccormack (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home
15. Jackson Stewart (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada

Overall (after Stage 6)
1. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 19:56:19
2. David Zabriskie (USA), CSC, 0:29
3. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 0:34
4. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 0:45
5. Nathan O'Neill (Aus), Health Net Maxxis, 1:08
6. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 1:10
7. Cadel Evans (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 1:29
8. Thomas Danielson (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 1:49
9. Christian Vandevelde (USA), CSC, 1:55
10. Jason Mccartney (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 1:58
13. Christopher Horner (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 2:17
15. Phil Zajicek (USA), Navigators Insurance, 2:32
17. Michael Barry (CAN), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 2:56
18. Saul Raisin (USA), Credit Agricole, 3:11
23. Viatcheslav Ekimov (Rus), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 5:30
24. Christopher Baldwin (USA), Toyota-United, 6:13
25. Ben Jacques-Maynes (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada, 6:20
28. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 6:52
29. Danny Pate (USA), TIAA-CREF, 7:34
30. Janez Brajkovic (SLO), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 7:36
31. Vladimir Gusev (Rus), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 7:39
36. Scott Moninger (USA), Health Net Maxxis, 8:56
38. Antonio Cruz (USA), Toyota-United, 9:13
40. Thomas Peterson (USA), TIAA-CREF, 9:35
48. Brian Jensen (USA), JBC, 13:01
49. Michael Creed (USA), TIAA-CREF, 13:30
52. Lucas Euser (USA), TIAA-CREF, 15:47
59. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 18:21
64. Mc Carty Jonathan Patrick (USA), Phonak, 19:37
67. Taylor Tolleson (USA), TIAA-CREF, 20:17
68. Craig Lewis (USA), TIAA-CREF, 20:21
69. Justin England (USA), Toyota-United, 20:24
77. Scott Zwizanski (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada, 24:38
78. Mariano Friedick (USA), Toyota-United, 24:41
81. Timothy Johnson (USA), Health Net Maxxis, 25:07
83. Kyle Wamsley (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home, 25:42
84. Nick Reistad (USA), JBC, 25:59
88. Alex Candelario (USA), JBC, 27:01
90. Michael Friedman (USA), TIAA-CREF, 27:52
93. Aaron Olsen (USA), Saunier Duval, 28:55
99. Jackson Stewart (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada, 31:05
100. Mike Sayers (USA), Health Net Maxxis, 31:28
101. Mark McCormack (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home, 32:05
102. Brice Jones (USA), JBC, 32:07
103. Tyler Wren (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home, 40:45


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 26, 2006)

*Pollack doubles in Amgen finale; Landis takes overall*

VeloNews.com is reporting that Olaf Pollack (T-Mobile) became the third two-stage winner of the inaugural Amgen Tour of California on Sunday, edging fellow two-timer Juan José Haedo (Toyota-United Pro) at the end of the closing circuit race in Redondo Beach. Pollack's teammate Andre Greipel was third. 

The 10-lap circuit race - run on a 7.65-mile circuit along the Redondo Beach Esplanade and through an intermediate sprint line in Riviera Village before returning to the start/finish line on Harbor Street - saw a break take more than six minutes on the field at one point. 

Floyd Landis (Phonak) finished with the bunch to secure - unofficially, at least - his overall win in the first-year race. 

http://www.velonews.com/race/dom/articles/9547.0.html

Results
1. Olaf Pollack (G), T-Mobile, 2:50:27
2. Haedo Juan José (ARG), Toyota-United
3. Greipel André (G), T-Mobile
4. Haselbacher René (A), Gerolsteiner
5. Alex Candelario (USA), JBC
6. Gordon Fraser (CAN), Health Net Maxxis
7. Vladimir Gusev (Rus), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
8. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto
9. Sergey Lagutin (UZB), Navigators Insurance
10. Stuart O'Grady (Aus), CSC
11. Taylor Tolleson (USA), TIAA-CREF
12. Viktor Rapinski (Blr), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home
13. Portal Sébastien (F), Credit Agricole
14. Brice Jones (USA), JBC
15. Mark Mccormack (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home
16. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
17. Antonio Cruz (USA), Toyota-United
18. Nicolas Jalabert (F), Phonak
19. Charles Dionne (CAN), Saunier Duval
20. Vassili Davidenko (Rus), Navigators Insurance
21. Mariano Friedick (USA), Toyota-United
22. Fausto Esparza (MEX), MEX
23. Jackson Stewart (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada
24. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak
25. Josep Jufre Pou (Sp), Davitamon-Lotto
26. Nick Reistad (USA), JBC
27. Michael Barry (CAN), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
28. Ben Jacques-Maynes (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada
29. Frank Hoj (Dk), Gerolsteiner
30. Nicolas Vogondy (F), Credit Agricole
31. Martin Elmiger (Swi), Phonak
32. Christopher Baldwin (USA), Toyota-United
33. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC
34. Mads Kaggestad (Nor), Credit Agricole
35. Valery Kobzarenko (Ukr), Navigators Insurance
36. Christian Vandevelde (USA), CSC
37. Michael Friedman (USA), TIAA-CREF
38. Nathan O'Neill (Aus), Health Net Maxxis
39. David Zabriskie (USA), CSC
40. Korff André (G), T-Mobile
41. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
42. Cadel Evans (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto
43. Alexandre Moos (Swi), Phonak
44. Pauriol Rémi (F), Credit Agricole
45. David Kopp (G), Gerolsteiner
46. Mark Walters (CAN), Navigators Insurance
47. Thomas Danielson (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
48. Sven Krauss (G), Gerolsteiner
49. Janez Brajkovic (SLO), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
50. Jason Mccartney (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
51. Hayden Roulston (NZl), Health Net Maxxis
52. Bernhard Kohl (A), T-Mobile
53. Christopher Horner (USA), Davitamon-Lotto
54. Fabian Cancellara (Swi), CSC
55. Viatcheslav Ekimov (Rus), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
56. Steve Zampieri (Swi), Phonak
57. Riccardo Ricco (I), Saunier Duval
58. Heath Blackgrove (NZl), Toyota-United
59. Timothy Johnson (USA), Health Net Maxxis
60. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner
61. Martin Perdiguero Miguel Angel (Sp), Phonak
62. Tyler Wren (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home
63. Karsten Kroon (Nl), CSC
64. Jean Marc Marino (F), Credit Agricole
65. Mike Sayers (USA), Health Net Maxxis
66. Lars Ytting Bak (Dk), CSC
67. Jens Voigt (G), CSC
68. Justin England (USA), Toyota-United
69. Aaron Olsen (USA), Saunier Duval
70. Gomez Marchante José Angel (Sp), Saunier Duval
71. Scott Moninger (USA), Health Net Maxxis
72. Fabian Wegmann (G), Gerolsteiner
73. Arquimides Lam (MEX), MEX
74. Caleb Manion (Aus), JBC
75. Thomas Peterson (USA), TIAA-CREF
76. Kilian Patour (F), Credit Agricole
77. Scott Davis (Aus), T-Mobile
78. Jesus Zarate (MEX), MEX
79. Saul Raisin (USA), Credit Agricole
80. Dominique Perras (CAN), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada
81. Marco Pinotti (I), Saunier Duval
82. Brian Jensen (USA), JBC
83. Kyle Wamsley (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home
84. Gregory Henderson (NZl), Health Net Maxxis
85. Michael Rogers (Aus), T-Mobile
86. Glen Alan Chadwick (Aus), Navigators Insurance
87. Garcia José-Manuel (MEX), Toyota-United
88. Torsten Hiekmann (G), Gerolsteiner
89. Craig Lewis (USA), TIAA-CREF
90. Scott Zwizanski (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada
91. Davide Frattini (I), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home
92. Mc Carty Jonathan Patrick (USA), Phonak
93. Danny Pate (USA), TIAA-CREF
94. Benjamin Brooks (Aus), Navigators Insurance
95. Preben Van Hecke (B), Davitamon-Lotto, 0:23
96. Lucas Euser (USA), TIAA-CREF, 1:02
97. David O'Loughlin (IRL), Navigators Insurance, 1:51

Final overall
1. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 22:46:46
2. David Zabriskie (USA), CSC, 0:29
3. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 0:34
4. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 0:45
5. Nathan O'Neill (Aus), Health Net Maxxis, 1:08
6. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 1:10
7. Cadel Evans (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 1:29
8. Thomas Danielson (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 1:49
9. Christian Vandevelde (USA), CSC, 1:55
10. Jason Mccartney (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 1:58
11. Nicolas Vogondy (F), Credit Agricole, 2:14
12. Bernhard Kohl (A), T-Mobile, 2:15
13. Christopher Horner (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 2:17
14. Josep Jufre Pou (Sp), Davitamon-Lotto, 2:20
15. Pauriol Rémi (F), Credit Agricole, 2:52
16. Michael Barry (CAN), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 2:56
17. Saul Raisin (USA), Credit Agricole, 3:11
18. Alexandre Moos (Swi), Phonak, 3:22
19. Gomez Marchante José Angel (Sp), Saunier Duval
20. Riccardo Ricco (I), Saunier Duval, 4:10
21. Hayden Roulston (NZl), Health Net Maxxis, 4:31
22. Viatcheslav Ekimov (Rus), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 5:30
23. Christopher Baldwin (USA), Toyota-United, 6:13
24. Ben Jacques-Maynes (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada, 6:20
25. Glen Alan Chadwick (Aus), Navigators Insurance, 6:32
26. Valery Kobzarenko (Ukr), Navigators Insurance, 6:49
27. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 6:52
28. Danny Pate (USA), TIAA-CREF, 7:34
29. Janez Brajkovic (SLO), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 7:36
30. Vladimir Gusev (Rus), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 7:39
31. Heath Blackgrove (NZl), Toyota-United, 7:46
32. Torsten Hiekmann (G), Gerolsteiner, 7:52
33. Karsten Kroon (Nl), CSC, 8:26
34. Scott Moninger (USA), Health Net Maxxis, 8:56
35. Mads Kaggestad (Nor), Credit Agricole, 9:11
36. Antonio Cruz (USA), Toyota-United, 9:13
37. Marco Pinotti (I), Saunier Duval, 9:23
38. Thomas Peterson (USA), TIAA-CREF, 9:35
39. Steve Zampieri (Swi), Phonak, 10:17
40. Scott Davis (Aus), T-Mobile, 11:09
41. Sergey Lagutin (UZB), Navigators Insurance, 12:26
42. Stuart O'Grady (Aus), CSC, 12:29
43. Jens Voigt (G), CSC, 12:39
44. Nicolas Jalabert (F), Phonak, 12:48
45. Brian Jensen (USA), JBC, 13:01
46. Arquimides Lam (MEX), MEX, 14:15
47. Martin Perdiguero Miguel Angel (Sp), Phonak, 14:43
48. Dominique Perras (CAN), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada, 16:35
49. Lucas Euser (USA), TIAA-CREF, 16:49
50. Korff André (G), T-Mobile, 16:50
51. Greipel André (G), T-Mobile, 17:22
52. Portal Sébastien (F), Credit Agricole, 17:50
53. Michael Rogers (Aus), T-Mobile, 18:04
54. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 18:21
55. Davide Frattini (I), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home, 18:47
56. Olaf Pollack (G), T-Mobile, 18:57
57. Martin Elmiger (Swi), Phonak, 19:08
58. Kilian Patour (F), Credit Agricole, 19:25
59. Mc Carty Jonathan Patrick (USA), Phonak, 19:37
60. Jean Marc Marino (F), Credit Agricole, 19:58
61. Taylor Tolleson (USA), TIAA-CREF, 20:17
62. Craig Lewis (USA), TIAA-CREF, 20:21
63. Justin England (USA), Toyota-United, 20:24
64. Mark Walters (CAN), Navigators Insurance, 20:30
65. Sven Krauss (G), Gerolsteiner, 21:19
66. Viktor Rapinski (Blr), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home, 21:20
67. Gordon Fraser (CAN), Health Net Maxxis, 21:36
68. Fabian Cancellara (Swi), CSC, 21:56
69. Caleb Manion (Aus), JBC, 23:10
70. David O'Loughlin (IRL), Navigators Insurance, 23:24
71. Scott Zwizanski (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada, 24:38
72. Mariano Friedick (USA), Toyota-United, 24:41
73. David Kopp (G), Gerolsteiner, 24:50
74. Frank Hoj (Dk), Gerolsteiner, 25:01
75. Timothy Johnson (USA), Health Net Maxxis, 25:07
76. Fausto Esparza (MEX), MEX, 25:18
77. Kyle Wamsley (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home, 25:42
78. Nick Reistad (USA), JBC, 25:59
79. Haselbacher René (A), Gerolsteiner, 26:10
80. Fabian Wegmann (G), Gerolsteiner, 26:13
81. Benjamin Brooks (Aus), Navigators Insurance, 26:39
82. Alex Candelario (USA), JBC, 27:01
83. Michael Friedman (USA), TIAA-CREF, 27:52
84. Preben Van Hecke (B), Davitamon-Lotto, 28:03
85. Charles Dionne (CAN), Saunier Duval, 28:16
86. Garcia José-Manuel (MEX), Toyota-United, 28:22
87. Aaron Olsen (USA), Saunier Duval, 28:55
88. Lars Ytting Bak (Dk), CSC, 28:57
89. Gregory Henderson (NZl), Health Net Maxxis, 29:25
90. Vassili Davidenko (Rus), Navigators Insurance, 29:31
91. Jesus Zarate (MEX), MEX, 30:05
92. Haedo Juan José (ARG), Toyota-United, 31:04
93. Jackson Stewart (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada, 31:05
94. Mike Sayers (USA), Health Net Maxxis, 31:28
95. Mark Mccormack (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home, 32:05
96. Brice Jones (USA), JBC, 32:07
97. Tyler Wren (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home, 40:45

Next Up - Tour of Georgia


----------



## Marc (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the updates, Charlie.  I'm glad Zabriskie finished so high after he had that tough crash in the tt at the Tour last year.


----------

